# saintly's big tank.



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2008)

just a quick pic of my cardianls.

i even got my tripod out for this!  

im even tempted to get another lens, i just hate buying back what i already owned :? 
[


][/img]


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jun 2008)

Cool pic.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

Nice shot


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2008)

here's a few more for anyone whos interested.

taken tonight

[

][/img]

[

][/img]

[

][/img]


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2008)

Lovely photos 
Glosso looks great  do you prune it?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2008)

i gave it a hair cut the other day.and im going to do it again at the weekend. its starting to tighten up now. im tempted to rip the whole thing down and do a rescape.  :?


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

I like your pictures and your tank  Don't know what it is about side profiles, but they certainly help bring the tank alive - thanks!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2008)

thanks, another few weeks and then im going to do a proper photo session with this tank. take all the hardware out etc.. i want my vallis c helferi to really take over first.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> i gave it a hair cut the other day.and im going to do it again at the weekend. its starting to tighten up now. im tempted to rip the whole thing down and do a rescape.  :?


I am trimming my glosso to see how it reacts, its working pretty well, I like after you trim it all, you then get thousands of tiny leaves everywhere looks really great


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

looking down the side of the tank with wide angle lens.you get great mirror images.


----------

